# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Giống chó poodle là một giống chó nhỏ được mệnh danh là giống chó của người giàu

## taimaimaipro

*Giống chó poodle là một giống chó nhỏ được mệnh danh là giống chó của người giàu nên chúng rất thích được chiều chuộng, khi bạn chưa bao giờ săn sóc chúng thì việc đó cũng sẽ gặp nhiều khó khăn hơn. Bài này sẽ san sớt một số kinh nghiệm giúp bạn săn sóc poodle được tốt hơn.*


chó samoyed

mua chó alaska

chó husky giá rẻ




*Chế độ ăn của poodle*

Các bé poodle thường có thể chất khá yếu không hợp cho việc chạy nhảy nhiều, đường ruột của chúng cũng không được tốt nên chế độ ăn của các bé là quan yếu trong nhất trong việc coi sóc.



Đối với những bé từ 1 đến 2 tháng tuổi thức ăn chính của các bé là cháo đã xay nhuyễn hoặc thức ăn khô nhưng phải ngâm nước cho mềm. Một ngày nên cho các bé ăn từ 4 đến 5 bữa. Bạn cũng có thể cho các bé uống thêm sữa.

Đối với những bé từ 3 đến 6 tháng nên cho các bé ăn những loại thức ăn dễ tiêu hóa và mềm. Vẫn nên cho các bé ăn cháo để tốt cho tiêu hóa của các bé.

Khi các bé từ 6 tháng tuổi trở đi chỉ cần cho bé ăn 2 đến 3 bữa 1 ngày. Nên bổ sung thêm chất cho bé như thịt, rau củ, trứng vịt lộn để lông các bé đẹp và mượt hơn nhé.

Bạn nên để sẵn nước uống cho bé và nhớ thay nước cho bé nữa, nên thay nước 1 ngày 2 lần nha.

Khi cho các bé ăn cũng tránh những thức ăn cứng và xương, không cho bé ăn các loại nội tạng động vật, và những đồ nhiều chất béo

*săn sóc lông cho poodle*

Lông của Poodle thường dài khá nhanh nên khi các bé được khoảng 5 tuần tuổi thì bạn có thể tỉa long cho các bé rồi. Sau đó cứ khoảng 4 tháng lại tỉa một lần, nhưng nếu trời lạnh quá thì cứ từ từ đừng tỉa vội vì các bé sẽ bị lạnh. Các bé được cắt tỉa lông nhiều thì sau này lông của các bé sẽ đẹp hơn.

----------

